# How to find a Walking Stick?



## Gecko890 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello!

I have always like Stick Insects, and always wanted one, but all exotic Stick Insects are illegal in the US, so I've moved on to trying to find a native one. I am currently looking for a Nothern Walking Stick, so do any of you know how to find/ or attract one? Does anyone now where they like to hang out? What plants they are found on? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## drotski (Jul 9, 2016)

I am the exact same situation, but I have never seen one outside of captivity. I am thinking they would be very difficult to do seven if you knew where to look.


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2016)

Funny, friend and I were just talking about this. I recall finding many of them when I was a kid living in the Midwest. They're supposed to be found here as well but I have never once seen one in the wild.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jul 11, 2016)

About a week ago I found two half- inch baby northern walkingsticks while collecting caterpillar food. They were clinging to the underside of wild black cherry leaves hanging only inches above the ground. But when they get older, they begin feeding on oak leaves and move higher into the trees where its difficult to find them.

They're definitely still there, however, since although I very rarely see walkingsticks I'm surprised by how often I see their very distinctive rod-shaped excrement sitting on leaves in the understory.

I haven't personally used this technique to target walkingsticks, but a good way to collect arboreal insects is a beating sheet. You put a white sheet on the ground, or use two poles to make it into a 'kite', and hold it underneath a tree branch as you beat the branch with a stick.

Since walkingsticks can't fly, they are very poor at dispersal and can have rather isolated populations. So don't be surprised if there's tons of them on one side of a busy street and none on the other.


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 17, 2016)

I have always found Northern walking sticks in big numbers hanging on the underside of rose bushes and maple trees. I have also found Manomera blatchleyi by sweep netting.


----------



## Bugguy (Jul 30, 2016)

I find them on Blackberry leaves not as common as they used to be here in V.A but usually see a few each year.


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Jul 31, 2016)

I just had a 1 1/2" one that molted early last week the next day nowhere to be found but did find a really fat caterpillar. Didn't even know there where caterpillars in my enclosure but have counted 6 of them so far. I also a couple days ago found a awesome large walking stick on my front porch I suspect they are coming from The sweet gum tree in the front yard.



this is the small one suspect eaten by Caterpillar. The large one was roughly the length of my hand. Have a video of this one will try to upload later.


----------



## cuervo (Jul 31, 2016)

Am i a jealous there is nothing here in Long island NY


----------



## Gecko890 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Haven't found any yet, but am going camping soon, so maybe I will find some.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Aug 5, 2016)

There may very well be. How long have you looked?


----------



## Gecko890 (Aug 10, 2016)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> There may very well be. How long have you looked?


I haven't looked much, but hopefully I will find some in the future.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 3, 2016)

I stumbled across this method of finding walking sticks...



> For collecting insects in trees and bushes, a beating sheet... This is the tool of choice for collecting insects like long-horned beetles, walking sticks, tree crickets and tree or nut-feeding weevils.


Only one store I could find sells them, but most make their own. Here are a few diy guides on make them guide 1, guide 2, and a forum post. It looks very promising and it will make the task much easier. Also below I found a tutorial video on using the beater sheets on Youtube.


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd like to find one so that I could do a comparison between Brunner's Mantis and a walking stick. I often get into a debate with folks at Bugfest who insist that Brunner's mantids are walking sticks. With some people there is no convincing it seems.


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 14, 2017)

You can also buy them on rainbow mealworms online seeder insect store bus instead of keep them for that you could just keep them as pets !


----------



## drotski (Jan 14, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> You can also buy them on rainbow mealworms online seeder insect store bus instead of keep them for that you could just keep them as pets !


Can you please provide a link? I do not see these on their website anywhere. It would be very illegal if it was actually there.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jan 15, 2017)

Rainbow mealworms doesn't seem to, but it should appear that the incredibly seedy and poorly reviewed site Backwater Reptiles is offering a few walking stick species in their feeder section, as well as Phyllium and Exastoma in the pet insect section.

http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/feeders/stick-insects-for-sale.html

I wonder if they're illegally selling stick insects, or is it just a scam?


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 15, 2017)

It could be I  misinterpreted it. It could have been feeders for them I'm sorry


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 15, 2017)

I just checked the website and I must have seen somewhere else so sorry for the false info !


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 15, 2017)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Rainbow mealworms doesn't seem to, but it should appear that the incredibly seedy and poorly reviewed site Backwater Reptiles is offering a few walking stick species in their feeder section, as well as Phyllium and Exastoma in the pet insect section.
> 
> http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/feeders/stick-insects-for-sale.html
> 
> I wonder if they're illegally selling stick insects, or is it just a scam?


I was curious and just checked that web site. They do sell stick insects but you must be qualified to purchase. Glad to know that.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jan 15, 2017)

Qualified for what?


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 15, 2017)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Qualified for what?


to purchase the stick insects, i.e. entomologist, scholastic organization. Stick insects being vegetarian could very bad for agriculture. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jan 15, 2017)

Hmm. Seems sort of strange to advertise them as feeders when you need a sealed laboratory where you freeze all the garbage and some sort of research permit to purchase them.


----------



## drotski (Jan 15, 2017)

I am assuming, I could be wrong...they are saying that you must have the proper certifications to own these, to clear themselves of problems. This website is well-known as a terrible source, they usually drop-ship (they do not actually have the specimens at their facility, they just arrange the shipment). Wrong species or dead animals are common. 

My best guess, illegal breeders have agreed to sell through their website. Backwater has no liability, and the buyer is still at risk for whatever laws are broken, or the dead/incorrect specimens.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 16, 2017)

drotski said:


> I am assuming, I could be wrong...they are saying that you must have the proper certifications to own these, to clear themselves of problems. This website is well-known as a terrible source, they usually drop-ship (they do not actually have the specimens at their facility, they just arrange the shipment). Wrong species or dead animals are common.
> 
> My best guess, illegal breeders have agreed to sell through their website. Backwater has no liability, and the buyer is still at risk for whatever laws are broken, or the dead/incorrect specimens.


Thanks for the heads up on these guys. Looking at the web site I thought that might be the case.


----------

